# حساب الوقت العادل لتنفيذ مشروع



## علي محمد يوسف (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرفق لكم ملفا يتضمن حساب المدة المتوقعة (العادلة) لتنفيذ مشروع حسب تحليل برت راجيا الفائدة المتبادلة منه وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## النافذة (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ... شرح وافي وملف رائع ... اتمنى منك عزيزي الكريم اضافة رابط الموضوع في قسم المكتبه لقسم ادارة المشاريع


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

ملف مفيد جدا

نشكرك كل الشكر اخونا الفاضل علي محمد يوسف

ولاهميته وفائدته 
سنقوم باضافة رابط الموضوع للمكتبة 
بموضوع :
كل ما تبحث عنه في ادارة وقت المشروع ( تابع للمكتبة ) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=72322

ونتممنى عليك اخي الكريم وعلى كل اخوتنا الفضلاء
بالتكرم باضافة الملفات الى المواضيع المتخصصة للمكتبة 

حتى يتم تجميع كل الملفات التي نقوم بطرحها بموضوعات قسم ادارة المشاريع
الى المواضيع المتخصصة بالمكتبة​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم ووفقنا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

حقا اطلالة الاخ على محمد يوسف اطلالة متميزة جدا
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناته اللهم امين


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعا لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير اخى / علي محمد يوسف ومشكورين على الفائدة
تحياتي لكم،،
Engr


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

* نفعك الله بما لديك من معرفة*


----------



## عطيةحسن (9 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا يا اخي


----------



## virtualknight (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdulmonaem (10 يناير 2009)

شكراجزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## سمراء النيل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الاكثر من الرائع ولكن يحتاج الى مزيد من التوضيح


----------



## engahmedezz (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك ارجو ان يكون مفيد وشكرا لمجهودك
*


----------



## حسين دراج (31 يناير 2010)

الله يطول في عمرك


----------



## hhmdan (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aboanas2002 (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر أخي وأتمني التواصل بالمزيد والجديد


----------



## خذير (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله اليك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## najeebali (26 مايو 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## بولزرق (6 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت


----------



## Jamal (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanx


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## mezohazoma (16 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
نحن بانتظار المزيد 
ووفقك الله


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 فبراير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Jamal (12 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedafatah (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_d (13 مارس 2011)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## العريجي محمد (15 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً .. أخي العزيز** ..
ونحن بإنتظار المزيد ..*​


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس علي 

إن شاء الله أشوف الملف مرة تانية 

وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة للجميع 

باااااااااااارك الله فيك


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## طاهر838 (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

